# Spaghetti All´ Amatriciana



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 31, 2012)

Good evening,

How do you Spaghetti All´ Amatriciana ? Would enjoy all your feed back ...

Firstly, this is a spicy flavorful dish consisting of pancetta, tomato, hot chili pepper and pasta from the mountains outside of Roma, called the Latium. It is traditionally made with smoked pancetta, however, for those who do not eat pork, turkey bacon can work. Regular pancetta  or bacon will work well. I use Bucatini ( or penne pasta as well ). 

Here is my family recipe :  

1 / 2 cup olive oil E.V.
1 pound of bacon ( or turkey bacon ) or pancetta 
2 large onions finely chopped
2 large garlic cloves finely minced
2 small dried red chili peppers
cayenne pepper, salt and freshly ground black pepper
28 ounces of tomato ( fresh and ripe ) or a can of Italiam plum tomatoes
1 pound of spaghetti or linguini or penne pasta 
Freshly grated Pecorino ( ewe milk aged Fiore Sardo ) 

1. heat oil in heavy large saucepan over medium low heat
2. add bacon or pancetta and cook until deep golden and stir occasionally and this should take 20 mins.
3. transfer to bowl using slotted spoon
4. pour off all except 1/2 cup of the pancetta or bacon fat from saucepan
5. add onions and cook until golden, stirring frequently about 20 mins.
6. add garlic and dried chili peps and sauté 1 minute, pressing chilies to release their seeds. 
7. add tomatoes and crush with spoon and increase heat to high
( I use fresh tomatoes that are juicy and very very ripe )
8. add pancetta and simmer until thickened - 5 mins. or so. 
9. season with cayenne, salt and blk. pepper 
10. Can add a tablespoon of tomato paste to thicken if needed
11. boil pasta, or spaghetti, until tender however, firm to bite. 
12. serve the sauce on top of pasta, and toss. add cheese and toss again.

Serve with crusty warm bread and a good red wine or Prosecco white sparkling wine.

Have nice wkend. 
Margi Cintrano.


----------



## Addie (Mar 31, 2012)

I love Bbucatini. It is a fun pasta to eat. You can only get one strand on your fork at a time.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 31, 2012)

@ Addie,

ha ha ... It is delicious ... That is our  lunch for Monday ... with a salad ... some warm Apulian bread and white wine, Prosecco ...  Tonite, restaurant with the 3 boys and my younger dtr., son in law and the Vet ... 

Thanks for feedback.
Have nice holiday, lovely wkend.
Margi.


----------

